# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  birthday boys & girl

## didier

now where is that knife?

----------


## tim

Looks like a grand event, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL!

----------


## amyb

It is one of those really happy and friendly times at Le Select, like friends really need an excuse to gather there.

----------


## stbartslover

Good one, Diana.
Good company and you all look so happy!

----------


## BND

Happy birthday to all!  Enjoy!  Looks like it was a fun time.

----------


## andynap

*​HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL*

----------


## soyabeans

to all the smiling faces...happy and healthy birthday

----------


## GramChop

Who's celebrating birthdays?

----------


## didier

> Who's celebrating birthdays?




didier (aka dda)  lloyd and sue   all three born on same day different year, figure that one out.

----------

